

Cloud Challenges for Databases: The Inherent Availability Problem  - steffiwu
http://blog.xeround.com/2010/10/04/cloud-challenges-for-databases-the-inherent-availability-problem/

======
vicaya
Annoying marketing piece devoid of any real technical content.

